# Brindle GSD!?



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a person selling puppies from an AKC Registered Brindle female. I thought the brindle was extinguished in the GSD lines. Is it maybe a bred in dutchie line or are there really brindles still around? This is a link to the listing. Please let me know as I am a little confused.









http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid=8f62bf425dd9006409862f47dd01ee2b


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

brindles have not been around in decades.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

btw, listing has been deleted.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And since brindle was dominant to all other colors, including sable, it's not something that can remain hidden in the genepool and then suddenly crop up. So if there were brindle genes still in the breed, we'd be seeing them.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Give me a minute. I just pulled that link off of the site. I'm downloading the picture, give me just a sec.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay here she is.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a link you that will go through, the post is 4th one down.

http://www.puppyfind.com/for_sale/?page=...Bdog%26page%3D1


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildAnd since brindle was dominant to all other colors, including sable, it's not something that can remain hidden in the genepool and then suddenly crop up. So if there were brindle genes still in the breed, we'd be seeing them.


So I guess it was purposefully removed from the genepool? Seems like that would be especially difficult if it trumped all else.
But then again I'm surprised there aren't more sable GSD's.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, that's interesting. And it's AKC registered (or eligible), so I doubt any Dutchie blood sneaked in. Well, unless somebody falsified records somewhere. (Yes, it happens. )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

According to their own website the sire pf the "first brindle" could not be verified.



http://www.puppyfind.com/redirect/?acct_id=4511&list_id=j3d1yi471x


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.k9-pines.com/index_files/Page2047.htm

Here's Helga's web page. Interesting. There's also some info on brindle in GSDs here. 
http://www.k9-pines.com/index_files/Page2498.htm


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lucina
> So I guess it was purposefully removed from the genepool?


I don't really know if it was intentional or just happened unintentionally. Pity, as I love brindles. 



> Originally Posted By: Lucina
> Seems like that would be especially difficult if it trumped all else.


No, actually the opposite. Recessives are difficult to eliminate. Dominants are easy because there is no way for it to remain hidden. With a dominant gene, if the dog has the gene the dog will express the gene. Any dog who carried brindle would be brindle. Don't breed any brindles, and the gene quickly goes extinct.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think she has some Dutch in her.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Helga is definitely brindle, as is her sire.

Interesting though that parentage a couple generations back, when the brindle cropped up, can't be verified and DNA was inconclusive.

Given that, it's entirely possible they are not PB GSDs. But also possible that brindle has reappeared as a mutation, much like the panda gene is a mutation.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

And they breed blues and livers and pandas and wolf dogs and huskies and.......


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Disgusting....


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't know about this case, but the pedigree data base has had a few postings of dogs with Brindle markings. Mostly on the legs... I remember one picture was posted with a bit of striping on a male's face...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Helga eyes scream dutchie. I'd love to see the SV autorizing crosses to recover the color (and some drive would no harm), but I'm afraid it will never happen.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Yeah I see Dutchie as well..the site in general kind of makes my head hurt.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it's amazing that the AKC gave these dogs provisional registrations. So, soon they will have full registration even if they are not PB. I always wondered what happens if the DNA doesn't match up. Here's the answer - not much!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I know I am a little late to post here but some how stumbled across this thread. 

I don't know how Helga can be PB Brindle GSD. On her web page she has several pictures posted that are suppose to be Helga but the dog in the pics look nothing a like, like those two puppy pics she has posted. The first pic she is so dark, black with brindle legs, then you scroll to the bottom of the page and you get a pic of a light fawn colored sable pup that is supposed to be her too.
Also, the picture of her in the back of the truck at the brreders house, she has no bridble on her and then compare that picture to the picture that says Helgs the day she arrives home- def. not the same dog.

She definately has to have Dutchie in her or something.....weird


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ashley i think you're confusing the captions.

first - those puppy pics very well can be the same dog. the brindle pattern appears on her tan markings and just as the tan area increases with a black and tan dog as they age. it looks like the same thing happened with Helga.

at the bottom - the lighter colored brindle dog is Helgas sire. the dog in the back of the truck is her dam.

are we looking at the same page?: http://www.k9-pines.com/index_files/Page2019.htm


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

No, we are not looking at the same page! 
sorry for the confusion.

this is the page i was looking at: http://www.k9-pines.com/index_files/Page2047.htm

the page you were looking at makes total sense unlike the one I was looking at which looks to have missed placed pics/captions....

thanks for the correct link. 
after seeing the correct link with pics/captions --definately looks PB to me!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How about "Isabella" GSDs?









http://www.k9-pines.com/index_files/Page530.htm
Partway down in the purplish box


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.How about "Isabella" GSDs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:The Isabella color is genetically the same color as a Weimaraner. Therefore we feel this color as well as the blue and liver color is a viable color and should not be eliminated from the GSD population. Since these genes are recessives and are in many well known pedigree’s it has been impossible to breed these colors out of the GSD breed


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jamel *Good police K9 patrol prospect*

German shepherd
Male, 14 months old
Crazy ball drive, good detection, good civil agitation, strong biting, hard attacks, social, confident
Good police K9 prospect
Good hips, clear elbows


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Anytime I see those brindle GSD's and look at their overall body structure, chest, legs and the head I can't help it, I do see dutchie in them. This doesn't look like a purebred to me. It looks like that dog had dutchie in him. He might not be a DutchieXShephed mix but he's had dutchie in him. Maybe two or three generations back but that head, the tail, the body structure, there has got to be dutch shepherd in him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I was wondering by the eyes , the spacing of then and the bridge of the nose between -


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Look closely, that's not a purebred. He's had dutch shepherd. Not only the eyes but the entire forehead. The first picture, look at the chest and frontlegs and than the backlegs and the angulation. There is no way that this is a purebred shepherd.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, the Dutch shows in the structure of that one, the tail is shorter too. 
Yesterday I saw the cutest blue Dutchie pup, and his attitude was amazing, cocky and full of himself! I wanted to steal him! There is a local breeder who's been breeding DS forever and several of her dogs were at the competition I attended.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

confirmed - although listed as gsd , seller wrote me (very quick response) this dog is a gsd x malinois mix


----------

